# Red Star Hen???



## Cindielyn

Can anyone confirm or deny if my little red chick is a Red Star? And a girl? I had ordered a female Golden Laced Wyandotte, after 2 weeks I started wondering so looked at chick picks. Not even close- she was barely darker than my buff Orpington chick. Then some dark patches on her shoulders, now quite a bit of solid red on her back. Pin feathers on neck look dark. She is 4 weeks old. My biggest concern is her sex, her breed is a curiosity. Oh and her name is Patty Cake.


----------



## TheGarryFarm

The red is indicative of a girl in Red star. We raised Red stars as a one time experiment. I don't remember seeinig any white in the feathering, but it may have depended on what they used as a Red or as the white....Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Cindielyn

She had 0 red for almost the first 2 weeks. Her wings feathered first and were/are buff and white. I thought they were supposed to be red from hatch to tell them apart. The hatchery is who said she (I hope a she) is either a red star or a Rhode Island Red. But pics I saw of the RIReds were darker too.


----------



## nblake1544

Both R.I. Reds and Red Stars should be sandy red at hatch. I have several Red sex-link pullets which are 20 weeks old and they have white on them. I think mine are called Golden Comets. They are wonderful chickens and started laying at 18 weeks a beautiful brown egg.


----------



## Energyvet

She's very pretty whatever she is. Must be fun watching her changed before your eyes like magic.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

More than likely too early to tell....give her a few more weeks!!!









Even these Buckeye chicks can be confused with RIR's, Red Stars or Production Red's at such a young age!!!


----------



## hockeychick

I had 6 red star chicks, and they looked just like the little one in the picture at that age. I will try to post pics from home. The only one I have at work is when they were 3 days old. The lightest ones are Buff Orpingtons, the darker chicks on the left are Jersey Giants. The Red Stars and Rhode Island Reds are in the middle The red stars are more of a reddish blond.


----------



## Energyvet

God are they adorable! I just want to stick my face in the box with them and enjoy their fluffiness!


----------



## piglett

nblake1544 said:


> Both R.I. Reds and Red Stars should be sandy red at hatch. I have several Red sex-link pullets which are 20 weeks old and they have white on them. I think mine are called Golden Comets. They are wonderful chickens and started laying at 18 weeks a beautiful brown egg.


 i think comets & redstars are the same

OP my redstars have a little white in them & if you lift their feathers you can see some white underneath

any updated pics??

thanks
piglett


----------



## Energyvet

This is honey chicken. She's the best and friendliest, and most curious chicken.


----------



## piglett

Energyvet said:


> This is honey chicken. She's the best and friendliest, and most curious chicken.


 she has a little more white in her tail than my redstar but they are the same breed. 
good looking girl


----------



## Energyvet

I picked her cause she had a little "lace". There were much darker ones in the pen with her. I chose her for her light color and laced tail. I wish I would have taken two. Theses are good hardy hens and little egg machines.


----------



## piglett

Energyvet said:


> I picked her cause she had a little "lace". There were much darker ones in the pen with her. I chose her for her light color and laced tail. I wish I would have taken two. Theses are good hardy hens and little egg machines.


 i found that redstars eat more than buff orpingtons however they do make bigger eggs. we have 1 redstar hen that just started laying last month. i was getting some young roos to fatten up for the freezer
well turns out 3 were NOT boys so we now have 3 odd hens in our flock

piglett


----------



## Energyvet

How lucky is that?!?! Hens not Roos and red stars! Lucky lucky you!


----------



## piglett

Energyvet said:


> How lucky is that?!?! Hens not Roos and red stars! Lucky lucky you!


 1 is a redstar
1 is an austrolorp
& 1 is a white leghorn
all 3 are laying well
more eggs for me i guess


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

piglett said:


> i think comets & redstars are the same....my redstars have a little white in them & if you lift their feathers you can see some white....thanks
> piglett


Yup, both Golden Comets and Red Stars are "sex-linked" brown egg layers but they are "hybrids" created from different breeds typically;

Red Stars = Delaware hen and RIR rooster
Golden Comets = White Rock hen and New Hampshire rooster

both "hybrids" are excellent egg layers, too!


----------



## Energyvet

This is the color pattern of my red star comet. She's a great hen. And my favorite chicken! And she's beautiful besides.


----------



## Energyvet

Woops! Snuck in a pic of my buff rock banty Roo too. Lol


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Energyvet said:


> This is the color pattern of my red star comet. She's a great hen. And my favorite chicken! And she's beautiful besides.


When you say "red star comet" do you mean she is a cross between a red star and a golden comet???


----------



## Energyvet

I don't really know what she is. I think shes RIR and Plymouth Rock. Honestly I'm not sure. You saw the photos so what do you think? She's prolly a sex link. All I wanted was some hens in my yard, some eggs in my fridge and she fit the bill. Wish I would have gotten 3 more of them. $10 a piece.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Energyvet said:


> I don't really know what she is. I think shes RIR and Plymouth Rock. Honestly I'm not sure. You saw the photos so what do you think? She's prolly a sex link. All I wanted was some hens in my yard, some eggs in my fridge and she fit the bill. Wish I would have gotten 3 more of them. $10 a piece.


I'd call it a golden sexlink and leave it at that! LOL....she is a beautiful bird regardless. Unlike some of the "purest" at another poultry forum I don't get stupid over what someone wants to call a hybrid?!?! Sex-links are just that "hybrids".....they are not a specific breed, their names are given to them by the hatchery or whoever crossed them. In a few previous posts I mentioned the differences typoically between Red Stars and Golden Comets for those interested.....forgot to mention the "Amberlinks" and that is another interesting sexlink "hybrid"!!!


----------



## Energyvet

I think they told me she was a red star. In my brain I said sex linked. Not out loud. Then I heard comet so honestly, I didn't think they were that different. But I stand corrected and more knowledgeable next time.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Energyvet said:


> I think they told me she was a red star. In my brain I said sex linked. Not out loud. Then I heard comet so honestly, I didn't think they were that different. But I stand corrected and more knowledgeable next time.


She looks more "Golden Comet" than "Red Star" to me....most of the "Red Stars" (not all but most) will be much more reddish colored while the Comets tend to be more on the buff side! It really depends on the hatchery and since it's your chicken call it what you want.


----------



## Energyvet

I call her honey chicken and comet she is then. Makes sense as I wanted buff orps but there were none for sale. Still wish I would have grabbed a few more when I had the chance. I love her so much. Great personality. Curious, bold, busy, friendly. She's the best.


----------

